# Shito Ryu



## Manny (Nov 10, 2016)

Just began Shito Ryu classes, what can I get to move from TKD to Shito Ryu? I am a 3rd Dan Black Belt in TKD and now a beginner in Shito Ryu, karate is a little diferent but in some way alike TKD.

Enlight me, it was a smart move? I want traditional Martial Art.

El Manny


----------



## msmitht (Nov 10, 2016)

Don't sign a contract is my advise. judo would be better as you already have done a striking art.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Nov 10, 2016)

Glad to hear you're back to training, Manny!


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 10, 2016)

Great news!  Best advice I have is to have fun, and don't try to compare or expect to move fast. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ademadis (Nov 11, 2016)

Aye, take your time and have fun! Keep us postedn and you tell us if it was a smart move ;P


----------

